# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Помогите скачать обновления УТАП

## Scemb

Всем привет. Помогите скачать обновления  для УТАП текущий релиз 11.4.11.71. В вечных архивах это последний релиз, но он от марта 2020г. Нужно обновиться, до актуального релиза  с поддержкой УТМ 4

----------


## Igor788

Та же проблема, где взять обновление? Помогите, пожалуйста

----------


## kolek070986

Добрый день, я так понимаю проблема актуальная и я к ней присоединяюсь. Нужны обновления с февраля 21 года

----------


## alco79

Добрый день! Очень нужны обновления утап 10.3, подскажите, где можно взять, пожалуйста

----------


## Konor18

> Добрый день! Очень нужны обновления утап 10.3, подскажите, где можно взять, пожалуйста


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98! <- Здесь ищите

----------


## AndrewZloy

(2 Konor18) Без толку: там последняя версия от начало 2020 года
Обыскал весь инет - НОВЫХ НЕТУТИ!!!!

----------


## alco79

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98! <- Здесь ищите


Святые люди, спасибо)))

----------


## nizamy

Добрый день, проблема очень актуальна и я к ней присоединяюсь. Нужны обновления с февраля 21 года

----------


## 9292

Здравствуйте, актуально. Помогите найти обновления с с поддержкой УТМ 4 пожалуйста

----------

